
What Can Virtual-World Economists Tell Us about Real-World Economies? - rms
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=virtual-world-economists-on-real-economies&print=true
======
nazgulnarsil
a very interesting allegory/model that explains it in simple terms and builds
in complexity until it helps explain real world economic policies:

[http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2008/01/straigh...](http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2008/01/straightforward-explanation-of-present.html)

